# Columbus (Tomahawk, Zeus, CTZ)



## Stuster (18/7/07)

Moving back to the good old US of A this time for the high alpha hop, Columbus (also known as Tomahawk, considering suspiciously similar to Zeus as well). Here's the info on it, from Brewrats




> Columbus (United States)
> Aroma: Pungent
> Alpha Acids: 14 � 16% w/w
> Beta Acids: 4.5 � 5.5% w/w
> ...


So how do you use it? When do you use it? Where do you use it? Why do you use it? Do you give it some friends to play with? 

Tell us all you know so we can make some excellent p*ss. :chug:


----------



## Keifer (18/7/07)

I have never tried columbus, i just got my rhizome yesterday and planted it woohoo! I'll report back in 2 years 
Strangly i thought it was an aromatic hop with low AA% but damn, its stronger than POR!


----------



## jpbirbeck (18/7/07)

I'm due for the first tasting of an American Amber Ale I used solely Columbus in...it was part of an experiement with hops, half th4e batch was Columbus, half cascade and the wee bit I had left got the Nelson Sauvin treatment.

As it fermented and the tasters I took from the Hydro readings I preferred the Columbus.


----------



## apd (18/7/07)

I've used home grown Columbus in a pale ale. I liked the aroma and others at the Vic case swap gave positive feedback.

Still have some in the freezer that I should get onto.


----------



## Duff (18/7/07)

I voted Solid. A good hop which combines high AA% and which is also great as a dry hop. Used too high as a bittering hop and boiled for the standard 60min can provide a harshness to the beer, but given the versatility it should be outstanding in a hopburst style from 20min down. Looking at that list of possible sub's, I don't think anything could be subbed for Columbus with its distinct flavour profile.

I have made an all Columbus APA in the past which was pretty good. Will try again as a hopburst which I think Ross recently made.

----------

06-45 Columbus APA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.75
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.87
Anticipated SRM: 6.6
Anticipated IBU: 46.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
68.6 6.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
22.9 2.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
8.6 0.75 kg. Powells Wheat Australia 1.038 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 27.1 60 min.
30.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 9.1 20 min.
30.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 5.4 10 min.
30.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 4.5 5 min.
50.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US56


----------



## Stuster (18/7/07)

I think I pinched the grain bill from you for my all Columbus APA, Duff.  But I hopped it with Columbus (11.1%) [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (25L batch). Went very nicely during the summer heat and was finished all too soon. It does have a slightly coarse taste, but maybe that's why I like it.


----------



## Duff (18/7/07)

Stuster said:


> I think I pinched the grain bill from you for my all Columbus APA, Duff.  But I hopped it with Columbus (11.1%) [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (25L batch). Went very nicely during the summer heat and was finished all too soon. It does have a slightly coarse taste, but maybe that's why I like it.



That receipe of mine was the one I served up to you. Haven't made it since. Still coarse from 30min in?


----------



## T.D. (18/7/07)

Duff, was that the one I tried at that bbq a while back? Whatever it was it was all Columbus and it was VERY nice. That's been my only exposure to the hop, but I was very impressed.


----------



## Stuster (18/7/07)

Duff said:


> That recipe of mine was the one I served up to you. Haven't made it since. Still coarse from 30min in?



I think that may be why I made the all Columbus APA the way I did. :beer: 

I wouldn't say it was rough, but it certainly had a bit of bite that some (wusses) might not like.


----------



## Duff (18/7/07)

T.D. said:


> Duff, was that the one I tried at that bbq a while back? Whatever it was it was all Columbus and it was VERY nice. That's been my only exposure to the hop, but I was very impressed.



That was the one T.D :chug:


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/7/07)

Got a Boston Lager type beer sitting in secondary with some Columbus ATM. Can't verify what it's like yet obviously. Pellets certainly smelled different.

It's currently being dryhopped with 1.5 Tettnang plugs and 10g of Columbus pellets per 22 litres.

I'll probably use the remaining Columbus in conjunction with some NZ Cascade flowers in an APA.

Warren -


----------



## Ross (18/7/07)

Yep, got this one on tap at the moment. Beautiful citrus & no rough edges at all... I love this hop

Columbus Summer Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 10/04/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 35.31 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.70 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.4 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 9.6 % 
15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.70%] (20 min) Hops 11.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.70%] (15 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.70%] (10 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.70%] (5 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (CraftBrewer #US-56) Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.3 % 
Bitterness: 32.0 IBU Calories: 486 cal/l 
Est Color: 8.4 EBC Color: Color


----------



## oldbugman (18/7/07)

I used some Columbus, that was left over from JS that was left over from the ISB BBD, to bitter up my CAP. tasting it on the way to lagering seems to have gone down well. definatly not intruding on the delicate flavours.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (19/7/07)

Reckon it's a great hop, Centennial would still be my favourite American hop though.

Brewed a single hop American Brown using Colombus and was real happy with it. Used 10 grams at 60 minutes, 15 grams at 45 minutes, 10 grams at 15 minutes and dry hopped for 2 weeks with 20 grams.

Other times I have used it in strong APA's with blends of Cascade, Amarillo, Centennial and Chinook.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Jerry (19/7/07)

Great timing this thread.

Just tapped a keg on Saturday that has Tomahawk as the bittering hop and a combination of Amarillo and Cascade as flavouring and aroma. Initially flavour was great but had a slight harshness in the after taste. In hindsight I probably over did the bitterness a touch.

Its amazing what a few days can make cause I had a couple more last night and its really smoothing out.

I can certainly recommend the Tomahawk, Amarillo and Cascade combo.

Think I might research a little more tonight. :chug: :chug: 

Scott


----------



## jpbirbeck (30/7/07)

Tried my Santa Maria Amber Ale with Columbus on the weekend, was fantastic. The bitterness was a bit on the harsh side but the flavour was significantly better than the Cascade version of the same beer I did at the same time.


----------

